# Anyone have this rhinestone system?



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm looking to invest in a rhinestone system and I need everything from the cutter to the press. I found this package today and didn't recognize the website so I thought I needed to ask. I don't know much or anything about this software. Is it a "complete" software meaning I can do rhinestone apparel, decals and vinyl signs if I wanted? Any advice and experience good or bad would greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
AP

Biz in a box


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, I use the wnpc software,, 
which is part of the funtime rhinestone software, 
I Love the Rhinestone software.
there are many threads on here just punch in the search thread,, funtime of wnpcsign2010 rhinestone software,, lots to read,,


----------



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you! Yea I've read all of the rhinestone threads and it gets kind of hard to decipher what's what. Especially since I'm new to this. Thanks for the response
AP


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally understand,,


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

apparelprincess said:


> Thank you! Yea I've read all of the rhinestone threads and it gets kind of hard to decipher what's what. Especially since I'm new to this. Thanks for the response
> AP


Spend time looking at ALL of the options and even contact some of these site owners to find out if there are other package deals available besides what is show on their sites. Also nail down what you can expect in terms of education and support! None of these systems are "simple" to learn and start using. You will want to buy from a company that wants to make YOU successful AFTER they take your money.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

apparelprincess said:


> I'm looking to invest in a rhinestone system and I need everything from the cutter to the press. I found this package today and didn't recognize the website so I thought I needed to ask. I don't know much or anything about this software. Is it a "complete" software meaning I can do rhinestone apparel, decals and vinyl signs if I wanted? Any advice and experience good or bad would greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> AP
> 
> Biz in a box


 
I just bought a kit from Ryonet at www.blingitbiz.com with a 24 inch cutter. I already have the press. They have really good customer service and tons of training. I bought some vinyl and a screen press and some foil too. I can't wait for it all to get here.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Let us know how the rhinestone designing aspect goes with this system. I'm just begun playing with what is supposedly the same software... Oobling...and I will be making some of my own videos for it. But if you find something you need in particular, please post and I'll have a look into it.


----------



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks ya'll!
Yes, I actually have looked into the BlingIt System because of the good things I've read about Ryonet. Being that the system is new there isn't a lot of feedback yet. I read somewhere that the Ryonet system was similiar to another? Like I said when you are totally new you don't really know heads from tails Thanks for the advice.
AP


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes the ryonet system is similiar to the ACS, system.
I had my hands on it last fall to see what it was capable of, 
Once you get into these programs you are always looking for more programs to make our jobs easier .


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I just need a supply list of what to purchase. I have all the equipment.

What software and a supplier?
Am I looking for sand blast mask?
Where do I get the carrier sheets
Best place for wholesale hot fix stones.

A list like this would be helpful.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I just need a supply list of what to purchase. I have all the equipment.
> 
> What software and a supplier?
> Am I looking for sand blast mask?
> ...


ryonet has all the supplies including rhinestones that they sell in 50 gross packages. And I think you can get the software from them too if you don't want or need the whole kit ingredients. They also have instructional videos on the www.blingitbiz.com website. Niki Stephan is the manager and she is awesome to work with.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Lets just start with software.....Can anyone list the software available. I didnt see anything on Ryonets bling site that talks about just the software or the ability to just purchase the software.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

apparelprincess said:


> Thanks ya'll!
> Yes, I actually have looked into the BlingIt System because of the good things I've read about Ryonet. Being that the system is new there isn't a lot of feedback yet. I read somewhere that the Ryonet system was similiar to another? Like I said when you are totally new you don't really know heads from tails Thanks for the advice.
> AP


About Ryonet's service. I had sent a question about the rhinestones to them and the manager emailed me back a response and told me that she was hosting a webinar in about a half hour with another customer and that if I was able to attend I was welcome to come. I did. The other customer had something come up and canceled, but she not only still held it just for me, she opened my mic and I was able to enjoy a 1 on 1 seminar/phone call with her and was able to ask specific questions and she took me through each step. 

I haven't dealt with a company before that offered customer service that could even come close to Ryonet. If you have a problem or question with any of their stuff they are willing to take the time to help you out. And if you're buying software and all the other stuff that goes with it for something new, that customer service can mean all the difference in the world. Plus they also have instructional DVDs that they send with the software.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Lets just start with software.....Can anyone list the software available. I didnt see anything on Ryonets bling site that talks about just the software or the ability to just purchase the software.


If you call Niki Stephan she will tell you whether or not you can purchase the software as a stand alone. I'm thinking you might be able to. The lowest price kit is mostly for the software, but also comes with everything you need to get started. She did mention something to me about just buying the software when I spoke to her, but I really needed the whole kit because I was starting from scratch. It should be arriving on Monday evening so we'll see what it's like.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Lets just start with software.....Can anyone list the software available. I didnt see anything on Ryonets bling site that talks about just the software or the ability to just purchase the software.


David, 

BobbieLee has compiled this list on a thread about the different rhinestone systems and software available right now. It is a really good thread to start with if you are thinking about getting into the bling.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

And if you are interested in the rhinestone decals Mrs. Bacon started a thread that has some of the different materials that can be used for the window or car decals. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html

The list of items you will need to get into rhinestone designs would be as follows:

1. Software (You can use Corel also and there are some threads with instructions for that also)
2. Cutter (a vinyl cutter that has at least 250 downforce will usually work)
3. Template material (a lot of people are using the Hartco sandblast material or the material that the software dealers sell)
4. Rhinestones (preferably the hotfix kind)
5. Transfer tape
6. Heat press

Hopefully this will help you get started.


----------

